# Shaving thy side fat!!



## Jayluna (Jul 31, 2013)

I kno cardio and diet play a big role but what do u guys suggest


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2013)

I suggest diet and cardio - they play a KEY role


----------



## tullz (Jul 31, 2013)

yeah... diet and cardio are two pretty important things


----------



## edua (Aug 5, 2013)

Both are important, and don't neglect the weights!
Hi intensity cardio is what I do on my cardio days


----------



## futureMrO (Aug 6, 2013)

there is this magic trick, its a really quick way to do it without diet and cardio its called cardio and diet haha


----------



## Shivalismith (Aug 12, 2013)

you know what is important ... BOTH


----------



## Stella20 (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, i would not suggest cardio or any other boring workout regime rather i would recommend you some physical training program like martial arts where along with physical capabilities you will learn some self defense techniques. You may join John Wilson Delco BJJ really a great trainer for beginner and advance level training.
And yeah, if you join some training program then you will not be able to possess any laid back attitude.


----------



## Shivalismith (Sep 11, 2013)

yeah this is diet and cardio as it helps much in shading the fat and having a look you wish for


----------



## kg5000 (Dec 27, 2013)

You may have a history of consuming a lot of refined processed carbs?  It has been said those will really cause lower belly fat, and I beleive it,  colon cleanses have really worked for me personally to get a lot of that out of me even more so than cardio  Cardio and diet will make my stomache shrink but not necessarily the lower body fat, avoiding processed carbs and keeping a clean diet, really keeps off the lower belly fat.  AGAIN,  if you have a history of eating a lot of processed foods some colon cleanse tablets would really benefit you.   That has been my personal experience, sorry for being late to the party on this one : )


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 27, 2013)

Stella20 said:


> Well, i would not suggest cardio or any other boring workout regime rather i would recommend you some physical training program like martial arts where along with physical capabilities you will learn some self defense techniques. You may join John Wilson Delco BJJ really a great trainer for beginner and advance level training.
> And yeah, if you join some training program then you will not be able to possess any laid back attitude.



Yeah right, you will just always be a skinny little shit. GTFO with your spamming judo shit.


----------



## micheal78 (Jan 3, 2014)

The standing sidekick is an easy and effective way to tighten your muscles.


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 16, 2014)

leangains.com most popular tab


----------



## zerotime (Jan 29, 2014)

Only one way to shave that fat, get your cardio down and your nutrition down and boom. There's no magic way.


----------

